# My facebook boer goat page



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/JJ-Boers-940947492659309/

hey guys i would like to share my boer goat page

sorry if i posted this in the wrong section


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If you don't mind why don't we all post ours here so we can all follow each other.
Mine is CGK Boer Goats


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

that would be cool, i just followed you lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you Heidi?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

No Josh


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh it told me I had a new like by Heidi and I was confused because I thought for sure you were a guy.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Good idea! Here's mine https://www.facebook.com/boer.katahdin/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

RPC said:


> Oh it told me I had a new like by Heidi and I was confused because I thought for sure you were a guy.


I can never tell who's what on here lol I do know both of you are guys though 
Josh your herd is coming along so nicely! You have some very pretty girls and I'm in awe of your newer little grey buck.

This is my page facebook.com/andersonranchboers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Might be someone else who signed up the Facebook page. I don't have a Facebook page but my husband does. So every once in a while I get on but it is my husband's name that appears if I comment on something.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very possible


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Can we like and post on facebook as our farm page?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

BOERKING said:


> Can we like and post on facebook as our farm page?


Not usually. I think on my page I can choose if I want it as me or as my page when I post or comment. I don't know for sure any more though because fb keeps changing things. I had to get messenger on my phone just to look at my personal messages on my phone but I can't look at any of my business messages on my phone I have to get on my computer........since I'm usually outside doing something and just check things while I'm taking a break my rating on getting back to people has gone way down lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm making a website it's all done I just need to pay to put it online, does it help with anything? I'm having second thoughts if I should publish my site lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just went threw this and I'm honestly not sure if it helps or not. There's way more to it then what meets the eye. So let's say I am searching for boer goats in Canada. Everyone who has had constant views/ more 'hits' if you will will come up on that search first. Now let's take weebly for example. If it's something like [email protected] that's the free one. I know when I search in my area there are quite a few with that weebly in it that show up, so that means that it's free for them and they are still coming up before me with paying the fee to have the .com when I paid for the year they sent me all these tips and one of them was to advertise your website the best you can so you get more people looking at it. The more people that check it out the more it will move up on people searching for what you have. So I of course have the website on my Facebook page but I also make a Craig'slist add, one for a waiting list where it says check out my kids join the waiting list......basically that one I'm of course wanting to add people to my waiting list but I want those people looking at my page. I'll make another add up when kids are being sold and again direct them to the page to look at prices. I've had it a year now, still when I google boer goats in California for sale let's say, I still don't pop up till WAY down the list. I actually have more luck with my Facebook page then anything else. I won't pay for another year with weebly, I'll have the weebly.com and go with the free one. I just don't see how it's worth the money


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

yeah i created a wix site, it says $78 for a year to have .com 

dont know if i should even bother or go for the free one


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly I would go with the free one. I thought paying would help people find me more, maybe it has a little bit but not enough for the money. I just don't know if I would have to start all over if I don't pay the fee. I spent A LOT of time on it lol I mean you can try the one you pay for, maybe you will have better luck with it but once I realized it's more about how many people actually look at it then anything else I knew I wasted money


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i just talked to my friend who also breeds boers he said .com all the way it helps alot lol

now im stuck on what to do


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's mine...

https://www.facebook.com/Green-T-Homestead-1817090968574703/


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just have the free one also. I won't pay for one because like she said I don't think it helps that much.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a free website through weebly and I get 60 to 100 visitors a week! (or so it tells me  ) You can search my farm name in google, or just "Nigerian dwarf goats for sale in wv" and my site will come up so I honestly don't think paying money would gain me anything.


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

Lol RPC I'm Heidi  sorry I was creeping!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> I have a free website through weebly and I get 60 to 100 visitors a week! (or so it tells me  ) You can search my farm name in google, or just "Nigerian dwarf goats for sale in wv" and my site will come up so I honestly don't think paying money would gain me anything.


See there's quite a few of the well known breeders here that have weebly and they pop up with the ones that have .com. I think it's simply just because they have so much traffic coming in. 
If I don't have a add up I may get 10-20 but I haven't been checking it because I'm really not expecting anyone to be looking at it.


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's my page 

https://m.facebook.com/Westham-Island-Goat-Ranch-1149673678425026/


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> See there's quite a few of the well known breeders here that have weebly and they pop up with the ones that have .com. I think it's simply just because they have so much traffic coming in.
> If I don't have a add up I may get 10-20 but I haven't been checking it because I'm really not expecting anyone to be looking at it.


yeah im gonna keep my wix site

well here is my site lol

http://jjboergoats.wixsite.com/jjboergoats

i remembered you mentioned my grey buck in this thread, yeah hes growing nicely! on mostly hay (they always break the grain feeders) hes growing nicely i think, the does make him look small though LOL, he had a cool colour change


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

heidivand said:


> Lol RPC I'm Heidi  sorry I was creeping!


Hahaha its all good I love it


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

My page: https://www.facebook.com/cedarpointkikos/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

BOERKING said:


> Can we like and post on facebook as our farm page?


Yes. If you go to "more" on any page, on the list there is "Like as your page". Click that. There is a drop down list of your 'pages'. Pick the one that you would like to 'like' that page as. And viola


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Yes. If you go to "more" on any page, on the list there is "Like as your page". Click that. There is a drop down list of your 'pages'. Pick the one that you would like to 'like' that page as. And viola


Your right!! Does it comment under your page as well? It used to be, I don't remember if it was on the computer or my phone but, there was a choice if you commented on anything as you yourself or your page. But it doesn't do it any more :/


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It was on the computer that's not an option from my phone. Just like on my phone I can't see a news feed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

RPC said:


> It was on the computer that's not an option from my phone. Just like on my phone I can't see a news feed.


Go onto the Internet part of you phone (if your using the fb app) then go up and how it says http://m.facebook......blah blah take out the m. And that should get it so the page looks like what it would on the computer. Half the time this works though and the other half it still brings it up as the normal Mobil version.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh interesting


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Www.loggyacres.weebly.com is my Web page,
https://www.facebook.com/Loggy-Acres-Livestock-226088991073213/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Your right!! Does it comment under your page as well? It used to be, I don't remember if it was on the computer or my phone but, there was a choice if you commented on anything as you yourself or your page. But it doesn't do it any more :/


To comment as your farm page on someone else's page, and the comment box at the bottom of posts have a little box with a little arrow beside it on the right side on the box. Hovering over it, it will say "liking and commenting as....".
Click on that little box and you will get a drop down list with your home profile page (your name) and any other pages you have.

Now, on closed groups and profile pages, you can't do this.

Hope that helps Save​


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just played with it and realized this! I don't really want to comment on someone's actual page, if it's someone close to me raising the same thing I don't want them to think that I'm trying to use their page to get my name out there. But I thought I could do it on groups......you know a little free advertising while posting lol but it doesn't look like I can do that. I'm sure fb add of up your likes by X amount for only $X has something to do with that lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, in groups you can just post by the name you joined up with  For advertising in groups, just sign all your posts with your farm/goat herd name


----------

